# Cheapest 17" monitor with upto 1600X1200 resolution



## abhijit_reddevil (Aug 24, 2005)

Hi friends,

Can you suggest the same and also the price?

Thanks.


----------



## AlienTech (Aug 24, 2005)

I am not sure but maybe the viewsonic is the only one which does this. But not very well. Even 1280x1024 is getting high up there. 17's are mainly for 1028x768 resolutions.. its under rs7000.


----------



## siriusb (Aug 24, 2005)

Yea. Even at 1280x1024, 17 inchers show itty-bitty sized texts. You better get lcd 15 or 17 inchers for high resolutions. Or go for a 19 incher.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Aug 24, 2005)

Ok, suggestions for monitors with upto 1280X1024 resolution?


----------



## Charley (Aug 24, 2005)

*Check these*

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=23139

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=22255

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=21694


*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=14708


----------



## cvvikram (Aug 24, 2005)

If u want strictly resoultions like 1600x1200 then go for 19' ......


----------



## Keith Sebastian (Aug 24, 2005)

You should spec the refresh rate too. See that your screen gives atleast 75Hz at your desired res.

-k


----------



## sidewinder (Aug 24, 2005)

17" NON FLAT 5300
             FLAT 6500
Samsung nd lg...
I dont think 17" crts will support 1600*1280 res.The most comfortable resolution is 1152*864


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Aug 25, 2005)

ok thanks!!!


----------



## teknoPhobia (Aug 25, 2005)

My Gateway VX 700 suppports 1600x1200 but at 60 Hz but text becomes too small too read at that res.. I use it at 1024x768 100 Hz.


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Aug 26, 2005)

1600 X 1200 may not be possible for 17". I use Samsung 793s 17" monitor @ 1280 X 768 at 32-bit with 85 Hz refresh rate, anything above it and screen flickers. Max resolution supported 1280 X 1024 @ 60 Hz.


----------



## devilhead_satish (Aug 26, 2005)

For a 17incher u wont get a resolution of 1600*1200. All u will get is 1280*1024. I use an LG700E. Its cool.


----------



## Ringwraith (Aug 26, 2005)

teknoPhobia said:
			
		

> My Gateway VX 700 suppports 1600x1200 but at 60 Hz but text becomes too small too read at that res.. I use it at 1024x768 100 Hz.


100 hz is cool !  i m looking for 100 hz @ 1024*768 too...do u get them in india?! how much did u buy it for and frm whr?


----------



## asdf1223 (Aug 26, 2005)

according to digit acer ac715 supports 1600*1200 @ 75hz.it should do well i guess.since its the digit 17inch winner


----------



## teknoPhobia (Aug 26, 2005)

It's from my cuz, he used to have a gateway comp, when he shifted back to india, he agreed to bring the monitor back for my use. I doubt you'll get that any more for its a 2000 manufacture model and no, there is still no loss of brightness in the crt.


----------



## AlienTech (Aug 27, 2005)

john_the_ultimate said:
			
		

> 1600 X 1200 may not be possible for 17". I use Samsung 793s 17" monitor @ 1280 X 768 at 32-bit with 85 Hz refresh rate, anything above it and screen flickers. Max resolution supported 1280 X 1024 @ 60 Hz.



How do you get 75HZ when only 60HZ is supported??
I was able to go up to 100Herts in monitor settings but I dont think it really sets the monitor at those rates...


----------



## AlienTech (Aug 27, 2005)

Thats intresting... I was able to set my Samsung 793MB to 1280x1024 @ 120 HZ... Even though the specs say it will only go to 60HZ...

SiSoftware Sandra

Video Adapter
Model : MSI RADEON XPRESS 200 Series
Chipset : ATI RADEON XPRESS 200 Series (0x5954)
RAMDAC : Internal DAC(400MHz)
Video BIOS : BK-ATI VER008.041I.000.000
VGA Compatible : No
Total Memory : 256MB (64MB Video) (246MB System)
Texture Memory : 315MB
Supports DIME Texturing : Yes

Video BIOS
Date of Manufacture : Thursday, June 16, 2005
Version : 300CV.ISP

*Current Video Mode
Mode : 1280x1024 16M+ TrueColour (32-bit)
Current Refresh Rate : 120Hz
Virtual Desktop Size : 1280x1024*

Video Driver
Model : ati2mtag.sys
Version : 6.14.10.6561
Expected Windows Version : 4.00
Video Acceleration : Yes
Screen Saver Active : No
Low Power Saving Active : 5 minutes(s)
Power Off Saving Active : 5 minutes(s)

Supported Video Modes
Mode 0 : 320x200 256 colours (8-bit) 60Hz
Mode 1 : 320x200 256 colours (8-bit) 75Hz
Mode 2 : 320x200 64K HiColour (16-bit) 60Hz
Mode 3 : 320x200 64K HiColour (16-bit) 75Hz
Mode 4 : 320x200 16M+ TrueColour (32-bit) 60Hz
Mode 5 : 320x200 16M+ TrueColour (32-bit) 75Hz
Mode 6 : 320x240 256 colours (8-bit) 60Hz
Mode 7 : 320x240 256 colours (8-bit) 75Hz
Mode 8 : 320x240 64K HiColour (16-bit) 60Hz
Mode 9 : 320x240 64K HiColour (16-bit) 75Hz
Mode 10 : 320x240 16M+ TrueColour (32-bit) 60Hz
Mode 11 : 320x240 16M+ TrueColour (32-bit) 75Hz
Mode 12 : 400x300 256 colours (8-bit) 60Hz
Mode 13 : 400x300 256 colours (8-bit) 75Hz
Mode 14 : 400x300 64K HiColour (16-bit) 60Hz
Mode 15 : 400x300 64K HiColour (16-bit) 75Hz
Mode 16 : 400x300 16M+ TrueColour (32-bit) 60Hz
Mode 17 : 400x300 16M+ TrueColour (32-bit) 75Hz
Mode 18 : 512x384 256 colours (8-bit) 60Hz
Mode 19 : 512x384 256 colours (8-bit) 75Hz
Mode 20 : 512x384 64K HiColour (16-bit) 60Hz
Mode 21 : 512x384 64K HiColour (16-bit) 75Hz
Mode 22 : 512x384 16M+ TrueColour (32-bit) 60Hz
Mode 23 : 512x384 16M+ TrueColour (32-bit) 75Hz
Mode 24 : 640x480 256 colours (8-bit) 60Hz
Mode 25 : 640x480 256 colours (8-bit) 72Hz
Mode 26 : 640x480 256 colours (8-bit) 75Hz
Mode 27 : 640x480 256 colours (8-bit) 85Hz
Mode 28 : 640x480 256 colours (8-bit) 90Hz
Mode 29 : 640x480 256 colours (8-bit) 100Hz
Mode 30 : 640x480 256 colours (8-bit) 120Hz
Mode 31 : 640x480 64K HiColour (16-bit) 60Hz
Mode 32 : 640x480 64K HiColour (16-bit) 72Hz
Mode 33 : 640x480 64K HiColour (16-bit) 75Hz
Mode 34 : 640x480 64K HiColour (16-bit) 85Hz
Mode 35 : 640x480 64K HiColour (16-bit) 90Hz
Mode 36 : 640x480 64K HiColour (16-bit) 100Hz
Mode 37 : 640x480 64K HiColour (16-bit) 120Hz
Mode 38 : 640x480 16M+ TrueColour (32-bit) 60Hz
Mode 39 : 640x480 16M+ TrueColour (32-bit) 72Hz
Mode 40 : 640x480 16M+ TrueColour (32-bit) 75Hz
Mode 41 : 640x480 16M+ TrueColour (32-bit) 85Hz
Mode 42 : 640x480 16M+ TrueColour (32-bit) 90Hz
Mode 43 : 640x480 16M+ TrueColour (32-bit) 100Hz
Mode 44 : 640x480 16M+ TrueColour (32-bit) 120Hz
Mode 45 : 720x480 256 colours (8-bit) 60Hz
Mode 46 : 720x480 256 colours (8-bit) 75Hz
Mode 47 : 720x480 256 colours (8-bit) 85Hz
Mode 48 : 720x480 64K HiColour (16-bit) 60Hz
Mode 49 : 720x480 64K HiColour (16-bit) 75Hz
Mode 50 : 720x480 64K HiColour (16-bit) 85Hz
Mode 51 : 720x480 16M+ TrueColour (32-bit) 60Hz
Mode 52 : 720x480 16M+ TrueColour (32-bit) 75Hz
Mode 53 : 720x480 16M+ TrueColour (32-bit) 85Hz
Mode 54 : 720x576 256 colours (8-bit) 59Hz
Mode 55 : 720x576 256 colours (8-bit) 60Hz
Mode 56 : 720x576 256 colours (8-bit) 75Hz
Mode 57 : 720x576 256 colours (8-bit) 100Hz
Mode 58 : 720x576 64K HiColour (16-bit) 59Hz
Mode 59 : 720x576 64K HiColour (16-bit) 60Hz
Mode 60 : 720x576 64K HiColour (16-bit) 75Hz
Mode 61 : 720x576 64K HiColour (16-bit) 100Hz
Mode 62 : 720x576 16M+ TrueColour (32-bit) 59Hz
Mode 63 : 720x576 16M+ TrueColour (32-bit) 60Hz
Mode 64 : 720x576 16M+ TrueColour (32-bit) 75Hz
Mode 65 : 720x576 16M+ TrueColour (32-bit) 100Hz
Mode 66 : 800x600 256 colours (8-bit) 56Hz
Mode 67 : 800x600 256 colours (8-bit) 60Hz
Mode 68 : 800x600 256 colours (8-bit) 70Hz
Mode 69 : 800x600 256 colours (8-bit) 72Hz
Mode 70 : 800x600 256 colours (8-bit) 75Hz
Mode 71 : 800x600 256 colours (8-bit) 85Hz
Mode 72 : 800x600 256 colours (8-bit) 90Hz
Mode 73 : 800x600 256 colours (8-bit) 100Hz
Mode 74 : 800x600 64K HiColour (16-bit) 56Hz
Mode 75 : 800x600 64K HiColour (16-bit) 60Hz
Mode 76 : 800x600 64K HiColour (16-bit) 70Hz
Mode 77 : 800x600 64K HiColour (16-bit) 72Hz
Mode 78 : 800x600 64K HiColour (16-bit) 75Hz
Mode 79 : 800x600 64K HiColour (16-bit) 85Hz
Mode 80 : 800x600 64K HiColour (16-bit) 90Hz
Mode 81 : 800x600 64K HiColour (16-bit) 100Hz
Mode 82 : 800x600 16M+ TrueColour (32-bit) 56Hz
Mode 83 : 800x600 16M+ TrueColour (32-bit) 60Hz
Mode 84 : 800x600 16M+ TrueColour (32-bit) 70Hz
Mode 85 : 800x600 16M+ TrueColour (32-bit) 72Hz
Mode 86 : 800x600 16M+ TrueColour (32-bit) 75Hz
Mode 87 : 800x600 16M+ TrueColour (32-bit) 85Hz
Mode 88 : 800x600 16M+ TrueColour (32-bit) 90Hz
Mode 89 : 800x600 16M+ TrueColour (32-bit) 100Hz
Mode 90 : 848x480 256 colours (8-bit) 60Hz
Mode 91 : 848x480 256 colours (8-bit) 75Hz
Mode 92 : 848x480 256 colours (8-bit) 85Hz
Mode 93 : 848x480 64K HiColour (16-bit) 60Hz
Mode 94 : 848x480 64K HiColour (16-bit) 75Hz
Mode 95 : 848x480 64K HiColour (16-bit) 85Hz
Mode 96 : 848x480 16M+ TrueColour (32-bit) 60Hz
Mode 97 : 848x480 16M+ TrueColour (32-bit) 75Hz
Mode 98 : 848x480 16M+ TrueColour (32-bit) 85Hz
Mode 99 : 1024x768 256 colours (8-bit) 60Hz
Mode 100 : 1024x768 256 colours (8-bit) 70Hz
Mode 101 : 1024x768 256 colours (8-bit) 72Hz
Mode 102 : 1024x768 256 colours (8-bit) 75Hz
Mode 103 : 1024x768 256 colours (8-bit) 85Hz
Mode 104 : 1024x768 64K HiColour (16-bit) 60Hz
Mode 105 : 1024x768 64K HiColour (16-bit) 70Hz
Mode 106 : 1024x768 64K HiColour (16-bit) 72Hz
Mode 107 : 1024x768 64K HiColour (16-bit) 75Hz
Mode 108 : 1024x768 64K HiColour (16-bit) 85Hz
Mode 109 : 1024x768 16M+ TrueColour (32-bit) 60Hz
Mode 110 : 1024x768 16M+ TrueColour (32-bit) 70Hz
Mode 111 : 1024x768 16M+ TrueColour (32-bit) 72Hz
Mode 112 : 1024x768 16M+ TrueColour (32-bit) 75Hz
Mode 113 : 1024x768 16M+ TrueColour (32-bit) 85Hz
Mode 114 : 1152x864 256 colours (8-bit) 60Hz
Mode 115 : 1152x864 256 colours (8-bit) 70Hz
Mode 116 : 1152x864 256 colours (8-bit) 75Hz
Mode 117 : 1152x864 64K HiColour (16-bit) 60Hz
Mode 118 : 1152x864 64K HiColour (16-bit) 70Hz
Mode 119 : 1152x864 64K HiColour (16-bit) 75Hz
Mode 120 : 1152x864 16M+ TrueColour (32-bit) 60Hz
Mode 121 : 1152x864 16M+ TrueColour (32-bit) 70Hz
Mode 122 : 1152x864 16M+ TrueColour (32-bit) 75Hz
Mode 123 : 1280x720 256 colours (8-bit) 60Hz
Mode 124 : 1280x720 256 colours (8-bit) 75Hz
Mode 125 : 1280x720 256 colours (8-bit) 85Hz
Mode 126 : 1280x720 64K HiColour (16-bit) 60Hz
Mode 127 : 1280x720 64K HiColour (16-bit) 75Hz
Mode 128 : 1280x720 64K HiColour (16-bit) 85Hz
Mode 129 : 1280x720 16M+ TrueColour (32-bit) 60Hz
Mode 130 : 1280x720 16M+ TrueColour (32-bit) 75Hz
Mode 131 : 1280x720 16M+ TrueColour (32-bit) 85Hz
Mode 132 : 1280x768 256 colours (8-bit) 60Hz
Mode 133 : 1280x768 256 colours (8-bit) 75Hz
Mode 134 : 1280x768 256 colours (8-bit) 85Hz
Mode 135 : 1280x768 64K HiColour (16-bit) 60Hz
Mode 136 : 1280x768 64K HiColour (16-bit) 75Hz
Mode 137 : 1280x768 64K HiColour (16-bit) 85Hz
Mode 138 : 1280x768 16M+ TrueColour (32-bit) 60Hz
Mode 139 : 1280x768 16M+ TrueColour (32-bit) 75Hz
Mode 140 : 1280x768 16M+ TrueColour (32-bit) 85Hz
Mode 141 : 1280x1024 256 colours (8-bit) 60Hz
Mode 142 : 1280x1024 64K HiColour (16-bit) 60Hz

*Mode 143 : 1280x1024 16M+ TrueColour (32-bit) 60Hz*

Mode 144 : 640x480 16 colours (4-bit)
Mode 145 : 800x600 16 colours (4-bit)

Enhanced Video Settings
Animation Effects Enabled : No
Full Windows Drag Enabled : No
Font Smoothing Enabled : Yes
HighContrast Feature On : No

Device Mode Characteristics
Physical Medium Width : 310 mm, 12 in
Physical Medium Height : 230 mm, 9 in
Recommended CRT/Panel Size : 19 in
Horizontal/Vertical Resolution : 96x96 dpi
Colour Bits/Planes : 32 / 1 bit(s) pp
Brushes : 4294967295
Pens : 4294967295
Colours/Shades : 4294967295
Pixel Width/Height/Diagonal : 36 / 36 / 51

Driver Clipping Capabilities
Can Clip Output to Rectangle : Yes
Can Clip Output to Region : No

Driver Raster Capabilities
Supports Banding : No
Supports Fonts Larger than 64Kb : Yes
Can Transfer Bitmaps : Yes
Supports Bitmaps Larger than 64Kb : Yes
Supports Device Bitmaps : No
Supports DIBs : Yes
DIBs on Device Surface : Yes
Flood Fills : Yes
Supports Windows 2.x : Yes
Stretch/Compress Bitmaps : Yes
Stretch/Compress DIBs : Yes
Supports Scaling : No
Palette-Based Device : No
Saves Bitmap Locally : No

Driver Curve Capabilities
Can Draw Circles : Yes
Can Draw Ellipses : Yes
Can Draw Pie Wedges : Yes
Can Draw Chord Arcs : Yes
Can Draw Wide Borders : Yes
Can Draw Styled Borders : Yes
Can Draw Wide, Styled Borders : Yes
Can Draw Rounded Rectangles : Yes
Can Draw Interiors : Yes

Driver Line Capabilities
Can Draw Polylines : Yes
Can Draw Styled Lines : Yes
Can Draw Wide Lines : Yes
Can Draw Wide, Styled Lines : Yes
Can Draw Markers : Yes
Can Draw Polymarkers : Yes
Can Draw Interiors : Yes

Driver Polygonal Capabilities
Can Draw Alternate-fill Polygons : Yes
Can Draw Winding-fill Polygons : Yes
Can Draw Rectangles : Yes
Can Draw Scan Lines : Yes
Can Draw Wide Borders : Yes
Can Draw Styled Borders : Yes
Can Draw Wide, Styled Borders : Yes
Can Draw Interiors : Yes

Driver Text Capabilities
Supports Stroke Clip Precision : Yes
Supports Stroke Output Precision : Yes
Supports Character Output Precision : Yes
Supports 90Â° Character Rotation : No
Supports Any Angle Character Rotation : No
Supports Independent X-Y Scaling : No
Supports Doubled Character for Scaling : No
Supports Integer Multiples for Scaling : No
Any Multiples for Exact Scaling : No
Can Draw Double-Weighted Characters : No
Can Italicise : No
Can Underline : Yes
Can Draw Strikeouts : Yes
Can Draw Raster Fonts : Yes
Can Draw Vector Fonts : Yes
Cannot Scroll Using BitBlt : No


----------



## siriusb (Aug 27, 2005)

I have the stupid 753s monitor and when I ret to "overclock" it, I get out of synch errors even with extra 1Hz 
Is there more to it than just increasing the vsynch then, alientech?


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Aug 27, 2005)

AlienTech said:
			
		

> john_the_ultimate said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its 85Hz and not 75Hz. Read carefully and 60Hz is for 1280X1024 but I use 1280 X 768 which supports 85Hz. Got it.....


----------



## AlienTech (Aug 27, 2005)

Go to display properties, Settings -> advanced, Monitor and uncheck Hide modes that this monitor cannot display. If the monitor looses Sync after a change just wait 15 seconds and the old desktop comes back.

Just tested it on my Samsung 750s which also does 120HZ @ 1280x1024...


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Aug 27, 2005)

Thanks for the advice. I would definitely try it.


----------

